# wood stove and chimney inspection



## inland44 (Dec 1, 2008)

In our new home(not brand new) we have a wood stove insert in the downstairs fireplace. We would really like to put it to use, short of hireing a chimney sweep, anyone have any ideas???

The previous owners were of little help other than to say "we had it cleaned when we moved in (3 years ago) and havent used it since last winter." 

Anyone have experince with the chimney sweeping log or other similar products????


thanks


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

Im not sure how an insert works, but i use a couple of chimney seeping logs a year. I cant hear the crap fall of the edges into my stove, but i can also reach in and clean that stuff off where it lands.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

inland44 said:


> In our new home(not brand new) we have a wood stove insert in the downstairs fireplace. We would really like to put it to use, short of hireing a chimney sweep, anyone have any ideas???
> 
> The previous owners were of little help other than to say "we had it cleaned when we moved in (3 years ago) and havent used it since last winter."
> 
> ...


I know its late now but, what you should have done was to demand that the fireplace be inspected prior to purchase. I'd be cautious about previous owners that said, "we had it cleaned when we moved in and haven't used it since last winter." It may have been an honest answer but cleaning and inspection can be two different things. It would be hard to tell just how well they maintained it and/or what they burned in it. Its obvious that they didn't build the home and thus hard to determine who burned what and how.

"In our new home" tells me that you have a family and in my opinion, I'd have the fireplace and chimney inspected so that you're all comfortable and more importantly, SAFE.

If you burn wood, you should either learn to clean or prepare to have someone clean it for your safety. I use the chimney cleaning sticks from TSC frequently but its still not like cleaning.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I'd have it inspected. I do clean my own, but if I were in your position and did not know the history I would pay to have it checked out first and then maintain it yourself after that. I have never used those chimney sweep logs and probably never will. I just don't believe they can replace the good old fashion scrubbed on the chiminey with a brush. You can get the chminey brushes and extension handles at any Home Depot or Lowes.


----------



## mb (Jan 10, 2001)




----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

When I bought my house back in 2003. I hired a Chimney Sweep to come inspect my chimney. It was worth the 150 dollars I spent on him. He came out before he cleaned my chimney he ran a camera down it. Then he cleaned it, then ran the camera back down to look at the brick. 

Told me there is nothing to worry about and the chimney was not that dirty at all.


----------

